# Jurassic World



## Twylyght (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;RFinNxS5KN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFinNxS5KN4[/video]

I'm not sure how I feel about this one.  How come this corporation is still aloud to operate?!  I'm not sure if I'd run out to see this one.  Those last few sequels have made me a little skittish.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think it will be as good as the first, but I think it will be as good as the other ones.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 3, 2015)

Chris Pratt driving around with a small army of velociraptors. That's all I'm watching this for.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm surprised by how optimistic I feel about this one. Both the previous sequels were horrid. But this time Spielberg (or at least the advertisers) remembered that a big draw of the first was the majesty of of "holy *&%^ dinosaurs."


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 3, 2015)

It's full of sexy dinosaurs, and they're all female so it's totally cool to fap to them. brb reserving spot in the back of the cinema

Also is this a reboot or what? I didn't see any of the old characters


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> It's full of sexy dinosaurs, and they're all female so it's totally cool to fap to them. brb reserving spot in the back of the cinema
> 
> Also is this a reboot or what? I didn't see any of the old characters



To my understanding, it takes place like 23 years after the first movie. There are a few characters from previous movies, but not main ones (Sam Neill, Jeff Goldblum, etc)


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 3, 2015)

Part of me wants to be like 'Ugh, they're gonna fuck this up.' but the other part of me is screaming 'DINOSAURS DINOOOOOSAAAAAAUUUURRRRRSSSS!' so yeah, I'm pretty excited. :3



Taralack said:


> Chris Pratt driving around with a small army of velociraptors. That's all I'm watching this for.


Also this. \o/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 3, 2015)

I dont know.. Jurassic Park for me is a timeless classic.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Something tells me that this movie will be an epic fail. Sequels like this RARELY work it seems.


----------



## Keetoo (Jan 3, 2015)

I will be watching it but I just don't know what to make of it, I'm both yay and nay. I have to say seeing those raptors running along with Chris, that totally threw me off and was like "WTF? Why aren't they ripping him to shreds?"

I'm interested to see the new dinos.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Keetoo said:


> I will be watching it but I just don't know what to make of it, I'm both yay and nay. I have to say seeing those raptors running along with Chris, that totally threw me off and was like "WTF? Why aren't they ripping him to shreds?"
> 
> I'm interested to see the new dinos.



To my understanding, Chris Pratt's character is sort of like a Raptor Wrangler or something like that. Like one of those guys who lives with wolves and is sort of one with the pack. 

Something else I thought of is what are they running from that they would ignore him?


----------



## Keetoo (Jan 3, 2015)

NightWolf said:


> To my understanding, Chris Pratt's character is sort of like a Raptor Wrangler or something like that. Like one of those guys who lives with wolves and is sort of one with the pack.
> 
> Something else I thought of is what are they running from that they would ignore him?



Oh ok,I guess that makes sense.That's pretty crazy to be able to get raptors on your side but kinda cool.

Re watching the trailer,as silly as it may sound but I wonder if it's a raptor/T-Rex hybrid. T-Rex,if you don't move they can't see you, maybe thats why they were ignored?  Raptor as they she "highly intelligent" and raptors are going by what i remember from the previous movies they were very intelligent and smart. (clever girl) Not much to go on but just going by the trailer


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

Keetoo said:


> Oh ok,I guess that makes sense.That's pretty crazy to be able to get raptors on your side but kinda cool.
> 
> Re watching the trailer,as silly as it may sound but I wonder if it's a raptor/T-Rex hybrid. T-Rex,if you don't move they can't see you, maybe thats why they were ignored?  Raptor as they she "highly intelligent" and raptors are going by what i remember from the previous movies they were very intelligent and smart. (clever girl) Not much to go on but just going by the trailer



From http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/exclusive-spoilery-details-on-jurassic-world-the-park-the-dinos-more
May 19th: Joblo released details about an alleged new, fictional dinosaur named Diabolus rex. It is said to be a cross between _Tyrannosaurus_, _Velociraptor_, a Snake and a cuttlefish. It is very similar to Cthulu and Chimaera both mythical monsters


----------

